# Shortest Books



## Big Don (Aug 9, 2011)

THINGS I DID TO DESERVE THE NOBEL PEACE PRIZE
by Barack Obama
____________________________________________
 MY BLACK GIRLFRIENDS
By Tiger Woods
____________________________________________
 THINGS I LOVE ABOUT MY COUNTRY
By Jane Fonda & Cindy Sheehan
Illustrated by Michael Moore
Foreword by George Soros
________________________________________
 MY CHRISTIAN ACCOMPLISHMENTS & HOW I HELPED AFTER KATRINA
By Rev Jesse Jackson & Rev Al Sharpton
______________________________________
 THINGS I LOVE ABOUT BILL
By Hillary Clinton
_________________
 Sequel: THINGS I LOVE ABOUT HILLARY
By Bill Clinton
_________________
 THINGS I CANNOT AFFORD
By Bill Gates
____________________________________

GUIDE TO THE PACIFIC
By Amelia Earhart
____________________________________
 HOW TO LIVE LIFE TO THE FULLEST
By Dr. Jack Kevorkian
__________________________________
 TO ALL THE MEN WE HAVE LOVED BEFORE
By Ellen de Generes & Rosie ODonnell
__________________
 GUIDE TO DATING ETIQUETTE
By Mike Tyson
__________________________________
 THE AMISH PHONE DIRECTORY
_________________
 MY PLAN TO FIND THE REAL KILLERS
By O. J. Simpson
_________________________________________
 HOW TO DRINK & DRIVE SAFELY
By Ted Kennedy
_________
 MY BOOK OF MORALS
By Bill Clinton 
 With introduction by The Rev. Jesse Jackson
__________________________________________
A Guide to Age Appropriate Relationships
Cher
__________________________________________
Serial Monogamy
Elizabeth Taylor
_________________________________________
Practical Contraception
Jim Bob & Michelle _Duggar
__________________________________________
_


----------



## Steve (Aug 9, 2011)

Why Can't We Be Friends? 
by the United States Tea Party


----------



## Big Don (Aug 9, 2011)

How to be Faithful in Your Marriage
JFK
RFK 
Bill Clinton
LBJ
John Edwards
&
Jesse Jackson


----------



## Balrog (Aug 9, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> why can't we be friends?
> By the united states democrat party



ftfy.


----------



## Steve (Aug 9, 2011)

Big Don said:


> How to be Faithful in Your Marriage
> JFK
> RFK
> Bill Clinton
> ...


Also by George H.W. Bush, Mike Bowers, Newt Gingrich, Bob Dole, Dan Burton, Pat Robertson, Rudolph Guiliani, Michael Huffington, Jim Bakker and Jimmy Swaggart. 

The byline is literally longer than the book!


----------



## crushing (Aug 9, 2011)

George Foreman's Big Book of Baby Names


----------



## Steve (Aug 9, 2011)

Reality Based Self Defense
By Frank Dux


----------



## Big Don (Aug 9, 2011)

How to be Funny
Kathy Griffin


----------



## Steve (Aug 9, 2011)

The Ultimate Weight Solution
by Dr. Phil


----------



## Big Don (Aug 9, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> The Ultimate Weight Solution
> by Dr. Phil


Not Being a Pompous Douchebag
Dr. Phil

What I found in Al Capone's Vault
Geraldo Rivera


----------



## crushing (Aug 9, 2011)

The People I Actually Keep Honest
by Anderson Cooper


----------



## Big Don (Aug 9, 2011)

*Overcoming Anorexia*
Ann Coulter and Calista Flockhart 
(Dedicated to Karen Carpenter)

*My Favorite Pancakes*
Rachel Corrie

*Reasonable Discourse*
Cynthia McKinney


----------



## Steve (Aug 9, 2011)

*Common Sense *
by Glenn Beck

*Diplomacy and the Art of Influence *
by billcihak (tongue and cheek, buddy) 

*How the UFC Saved MMA*
by Tez


----------



## Big Don (Aug 9, 2011)

Using Your Inside Voice
The WWE

How I Beat Addiction
Amy Winehouse


----------



## crushing (Aug 10, 2011)

Ethics in Accounting
A collaborative effort with Enron, Global Crossings, Tyco, and MCI Worldcom

(Not to be confused with their other book which isn't short at all; 'How We Built the 90s Economy and Created a Federal Budget Surplus*')

Ethics in Media Distribution
by Sony


----------



## Balrog (Aug 10, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> *Common Sense *
> by Glenn Beck


You missed on this one.  Beck's book titled *Common Sense* is 192 pages long
http://www.amazon.com/Glenn-Becks-C...8571/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1313000562&sr=8-2


----------



## Petrus62 (Nov 1, 2011)

Big Don said:


> *Overcoming Anorexia*
> Ann Coulter and Calista Flockhart
> (Dedicated to Karen Carpenter)



Hi

This was a little cruel!!!


----------

